# Laparoscopic Whipple ( Pancreaticoduodenectomy) Procedure



## kurtlc@upmc.edu (Jun 3, 2011)

Does anyone know what code, if any, we can use for a laparoscopic Whipple procedure.  Would this be an unlisted laparoscopic code ( 49329) ?  I notice that sometimes our surgery coders use the regular codes for this procedure.  I wasn't sure.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 3, 2011)

Of course it would help to see a copy f the note, but you cannot use an open procedure code for a laparoscopic procedure.  Sometimes coders do this with a 52 modifier on the open code, however the reimbursement is then reduced and most surgeons I have talked to about this say there is more work, effort, and time involved with a laparoscopic approach than the open and they would prefer we use the unlisted code.  I too feel the unlisted is the way to go.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,
In this case use unlisted laparoscopic code -49329 is the best option..

Nalini CPC


----------

